# 2014 Points For Shopping totals



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2014)

We always say that shopping thru the AGR portal racks up points. I thought we may list our totals to show how much.

During 2014, I earned nearly 15K - a free trip - just by shopping for what I would have bought anyway!


----------



## George K (Dec 22, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> We always say that shopping thru the AGR portal racks up points. I thought we may list our totals to show how much.
> 
> During 2014, I earned nearly 15K - a free trip - just by shopping for what I would have bought anyway!


Yep. I told SWMBO not to buy ANYTHING without checking with me (Paper towels, dog food and meds). I think I've done pretty well since September, when I first joined AGR:


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 22, 2014)

I earned 4601 through the mall.

If they ever add Amazon to that list, that number will go through the roof.


----------



## George K (Dec 22, 2014)

I used to use the Amazon prime card for everything. Now it's just for Amazon purchases (3% cash back!). I use the AGR MasterCard for everything else. I started putting my recurrent bills (cable, cell, etc) on the AGR card and they add up VERY quickly.

By the way, 123 Inkjets has a 20 point per dollar bonus. Stocked up on toner, inkjet carts, etc.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 22, 2014)

Chase Ink pays 5x points for cable and cell phone bills which transfer 1:1 to AGR.


----------



## Davids (Dec 22, 2014)

Like DA has mentioned above. I use chase ink to pay utility bills, buy restaurant and department stores gift cards at staples. That earns 5 chase ultimate rewards points per dollar spent which transferable to agr.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 22, 2014)

Chase Freedom card gives 5 points per dollar for Amazon purchases this quarter (and 4th quarter 2015). You could also buy Amazon gift cards at grocery stores (1st quarter 2015) and gas stations (3rd quarter 2015). If you have the Chase Sapphire card as well, you can transfer your Chase Freedom points to AGR.

If you have the Chase Ink card, you get 5 points per dollar at office supply stores. You can buy Amazon gift cards there.

If you're willing to get a couple more credit cards, and have some money tied up in gift card balances, you pretty much can get 5 AGR points per dollar for all your Amazon purchases.


----------



## George K (Dec 22, 2014)

Ispolkom said:


> Chase Freedom card gives 5 points per dollar for Amazon purchases this quarter (and 4th quarter 2015). You could also buy Amazon gift cards at grocery stores (1st quarter 2015) and gas stations (3rd quarter 2015). If you have the Chase Sapphire card as well, you can transfer your Chase Freedom points to AGR.
> 
> If you have the Chase Ink card, you get 5 points per dollar at office supply stores. You can buy Amazon gift cards there.
> 
> If you're willing to get a couple more credit cards, and have some money tied up in gift card balances, you pretty much can get 5 AGR points per dollar for all your Amazon purchases.


I thought the Ink Card was only for small businesses. Can I get one as an individual?


----------



## neutralist (Dec 25, 2014)

George K said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > Chase Freedom card gives 5 points per dollar for Amazon purchases this quarter (and 4th quarter 2015). You could also buy Amazon gift cards at grocery stores (1st quarter 2015) and gas stations (3rd quarter 2015). If you have the Chase Sapphire card as well, you can transfer your Chase Freedom points to AGR.
> ...


Yes you can. If you ever sell stuff on eBay you qualify as small business. you just choose "sole propreitorship" on the application.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 25, 2014)

My photography business has one. It's awesome to get 5 points/$.


----------



## George K (Dec 25, 2014)

neutralist said:


> Yes you can. If you ever sell stuff on eBay you qualify as small business. you just choose "sole propreitorship" on the application.


Even if my primary business has nothing to do with these sales, or that I'm now semi-retired from my small business (I was 1 of 4 partners)?


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 2, 2015)

I also wish AGR included Amazon. However, I've found a free points-accumulating site called MyPoints that lets you earn points for shopping at Amazon as well as many other retailers. I generally shop through AGR first, then MyPoints second - and get the bonus for using my AGR Mastercard on top of that.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Obtain Chase Ink card, which nets you 5 points/dollar at office supply stores.

2. Purchase Amazon gift cards at the office supply store of your choice.

3. Use gift cards to buy your Amazon stuff.

4. There is no 4.

5. Enjoy all the travel you get from your 5 points/dollar Amazon spending.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 2, 2015)

RyanS said:


> 1. Obtain Chase Ink card, which nets you 5 points/dollar at office supply stores.
> 
> 2. Purchase Amazon gift cards at the office supply store of your choice.
> 
> ...


^ 4. Does not apply to office supply websites.


----------



## Davids (Jan 2, 2015)

Chase ink card is now offering 50K sign up bonus points if you spend $5K in the first 3 months.

https://creditcards.chase.com/ink-business-credit-cards/ink-plus-card?IM4R=Y538C4

40+ Powerful Ways To Complete Your Credit Card Minimum Spending Requirements: http://millionmilesecrets.com/2011/07/20/40-powerful-ways-to-complete-your-credit-card-minimum-spending-requirements/


----------



## Bierboy (Jan 14, 2015)

George K said:


> ... I started putting my recurrent bills (cable, cell, etc) on the AGR card and they add up VERY quickly.


We're putting all our recurring bills on our card, too, and hoping it'll defray the rising costs of the sleepers


----------



## train rider (Jan 14, 2015)

I make the buying decisions for office supplies, hotels and rental cars for work. I simply go through the AGR portal first and rack up points using the boss' money--usually earn enough per year for a one-zone roundtrip roomette.


----------

